# Abcess on 2 year old doe, CL?



## Moody (Mar 25, 2019)

2 year old doe born on my farm. No previous abcesses have ever been noted on my farm. Buckling brought in from "clean" herd in december 2017. Buckling brought in at 2 days old in feb 2018  That was the last one brought onto my farm. 

The location is not common for a CL abcess, right? It did have white pus a few days ago but looks to be healing. I first noticed it maybe a week ago but then forgot about it for a few days, then remembered when I saw the pus. Did not have gloves on at the time so did not squeeze it. I did not know they could test the pus for CL or I would have gloved up and squeezed it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 25, 2019)

That is not a location you would typically see a CL abscess.
That's a common location to have an abscess though. Salivary gland or tooth usually.  Get's poked with hay stem or briar or something like that.
The CL abscess would be  on the lymph nodes  more back by the ears.
There is a chart online somewhere.


----------



## Moody (Mar 25, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> That is not a location you would typically see a CL abscess.
> That's a common location to have an abscess though. Salivary gland or tooth usually.  Get's poked with hay stem or briar or something like that.
> The CL abscess would be  on the lymph nodes  more back by the ears.
> There is a chart online somewhere.


That is what I first thought based on those picture charts (which is likely why I pushed it out of my mind for a few days) as well as not bringing in any new animals over the past year and I have not seen anything like this in the past. But there is always that key word "common" which to me means the abcesses could be found in uncommon places ...I do not feel comfortable doing my own blood draws and would have to borrow a transport cage and try to load her into a truck by myself and she weighs as much as I do.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2019)

I agree wit OFA. The mouth area is more prone to abscesses from what was already mentioned. IOW "common"
Could be from a thorn, a small wire from fencing, a splinter, hay... it does happen. 
It is not on a lymph node.

Drawing blood is easier than a shot. If you can observe someone it will make you more comfortable.


----------



## Moody (Mar 26, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I agree wit OFA. The mouth area is more prone to abscesses from what was already mentioned. IOW "common"
> Could be from a thorn, a small wire from fencing, a splinter, hay... it does happen.
> It is not on a lymph node.
> 
> Drawing blood is easier than a shot. If you can observe someone it will make you more comfortable.


Okay thank you both! I will not worry about this goat and her sore/abcess anymore! It is healing up well.


----------

